# Gazidis e la StatDNA



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA. 

Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.


La premessa è doverosa. Cos'è la StatDNA?

Molto sinteticamente, la StatDNA è un'azienda americana che ha creato un tool che sulla base di centinaia di statische e dati vari elabora una serie di risultati per scoprire quali sono i calciatori migliori da comprare per il proprio club. I profli da ricercare sono personalizzabili sulla base di innumerevoli fattori tra cui campionato di appartenenza, giocatori già presenti in rosa, modulo adottato dall'allenatore, ma pure statische e caratteristiche personali di un singolo calciatore che arrivano a tracciare perfino un profilo psicologico di esso. 
L'obiettivo di StatDNA è quello di ridurre ed eliminare del tutto l'errore umano e garantire un'azione rapida e affidabile nel calciomercato bruciando la concorrenza che non ne fa uso.

A sentirlo, sembra una roba uscita dai film anni '60/70/80 come in Willy Wonka (_computer, dove posso trovare la barretta di cioccolato col biglietto vincente?)_ o Mezzo d'estro e mezzo sinistro (_quando l'allenatore della Marchigiana chiede al computer come possono vincere lo scudetto)_.
Sarcasmo a parte, lo si potrebbe definire come una versione ultraevoluta e avanzata di Football Manager incentrata però unicamente sullo scouting dei giocatori.
Tuttavia, a ragion veduta sarebbe stato più saggio affidarsi direttamente a Football Manager...


Gazidis si innamorò di questo tool pensando a quanto avrebbe aumentato i profitti dell'Arsenal tra campioni in erba presi a cifre bassissime e rete scout da ridurre risparmiando quindi sullo staff. Decise perciò di acquistare l'azienda StatDNA e il suo programma omonimo, concludendo l'operazione nel 2012 per una cifra pari a 2,5 milioni di euro.
Gazidis fu molto orgoglioso dell'acquisto di StatDNA, al punto da definirlo "il suo bambino".

Wenger si oppose all'acquisto di StatDNA e alla sua primaria importanza sul giudizio di uno staff umano. Wenger, contrario al tool, provò a mediare con Gazidis chiedendo di rendere lo StatDNA uno strumento al servizio suo e degli scout. Gazidis invece riteneva che le elaborazioni di StatDNA avessero la precedenza.
Di per sé, l'utilizzo di strumenti informatici nello scouting dei giocatori non è nulla di nuovo nel calcio moderno. Ormai se ne fa ampio uso. 
Quello che invece raccomandano gli stessi addetti ai lavori è l'evitare di affidarsi ciecamente, o quasi, a questi programmi che se da un lato consentono di valutare più rapidamente certi dati, dall'altro elaborano male o per nulla tutta una serie di cose che solo uno scout umano può conoscere.


Cosa successe quindi con StatDNA? Questi sono alcuni dei nomi raccomandati dal programma e che poi l'Arsenal ha effettivamente acquistato: Gabriel, Elneny, Xhaka, Lucas Perez, Mustafi (quest'ultimo un prediletto di Gazidis). Tutti giocatori che per quanto costosi si sono dimostrati poco incisivi o addirittura superflui per l'Arsenal, dei quali il migliore è probabilmente Xhaka (che comunque era osservato speciale da Wenger stesso fin dall'età di 15 anni).

Il problema grosso sono i giocatori che StatDNA ha bocciato. Per Gazidis, StatDNA era importante per quali giocatori comprare, ma soprattutto quali NON comprare.
Wenger individuò un giocatore belga che avrebbe potuto avere una crescita esponenziale all'Arsenal, diventandone un elemento cardine: Kevin De Bruyne. Tuttavia, StatDNA calcolò che De Bruyne, per quanto fosse tecnicamente valido, avrebbe avuto difficoltà d'ambientamento in Inghilterra, per cui Gazidis ne bocciò l'acquisto.

Wenger osservava con attenzione anche un giocatore originario della Francia e che giocava in Spagna, ma StatDNA lo bocciò giudicando le sue performance atletiche poco rassicuranti per le esigenze dell'Arsenal. Wenger sorrise a Gazidis e gli disse che avrebbe tenuto sotto osservazione quel giocatore per vedere come si sarebbe sviluppato. Quel giocatore era Griezmann.
L'Arsenal al posto di Griezmann acquistò Yaya Sanogo.
Altro elemento sconsigliato da StatDNA? Mbappè.


Per quanto Wenger, da persona aziendalista e da amante dell'Arsenal, tendeva (senza particolari entusiasmi) ad abbozzare positivamente davanti al pubblico su StatDNA, non è più un mistero che questo tool e il modo in cui è stato utilizzato sia stato motivo di dissapori tra Gazidis e Wenger, il quale non mancava di essere meno gentile e a volte pure velenoso nei confronti dei giocatori raccomandati dal programma.


Tutto questo fa ancora più luce sulle "qualità" di Gazidis, e la domanda viene inevitabile. Gazidis adotterà un sistema simile anche al Milan? O si arrenderà al fatto che StatDNA ha creato danni enormi all'Arsenal?


----------



## RickyB83 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...




Brividi... Che dio ce ne scampi


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2019)

Bell'articolo, non sapevo di questo "tool". Il contratto di Gazidis scade l'anno prossimo? Bene, NON bisogna rinnovarglielo.


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2019)

Che incubo e quanta miopia, questo decide tutto senza guardare in faccia a nessuno...


----------



## Kdkobain (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...




Una volta un ragazzino ad un concerto di jimi hendrix raccolse il suo plettro lanciato tra la folla alla fine di un assolo straordinario....que ragazzino si chiamava Eddie...Van Halen...


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



A Genova c'è Wyscout che fa qualcosa di molto simile, offrendo scouting video, analisi di dati, eccetera, da una quindicina d'anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



L' utilizzo delle statistiche e dei numeri è fondamentale nello scouting, ovvio che come dici devono essere al servizio degli scout e non l'unico criterio decisionale.


----------



## iceman. (15 Maggio 2019)

Orrore allo stato puro.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> A Genova c'è Wyscout che fa qualcosa di molto simile, offrendo scouting video, analisi di dati, eccetera, da una quindicina d'anni.



Sì, ed è pure valido come strumento.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> L' utilizzo delle statistiche e dei numeri è fondamentale nello scouting, ovvio che come dici devono essere al servizio degli scout e non l'unico criterio decisionale.



Finchè sono strumenti complementari o aggiuntivi va benissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



Praticamente il solito tool usato da Mirabelli per prendere i giocatori.

Detto questo, in maniera spassionata, ogni tanto potresti scrivere anche qualche post che ci sollevi il morale, invece di affossarlo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Maggio 2019)

Comunque un passo avanti rispetto al Football Manager 2012 che usava Galliani.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque un passo avanti rispetto al Football Manager 2012 che usava Galliani.



Beh, poi è passato all'album Panini...


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



La tecnologia sicuramente può aiutare a scovare talenti ma poi giocatori vanno visti e seguiti di persona.
Circa la bocciatura di un giocatore da parte del sistema : dipende tutto dai dati che si mettono nei 'criteri'.


----------



## Cataldinho (15 Maggio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque un passo avanti rispetto al Football Manager 2012 che usava Galliani.



Versione crackata, per risparmiare


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Praticamente il solito tool usato da Mirabelli per prendere i giocatori.
> 
> Detto questo, in maniera spassionata, ogni tanto potresti scrivere anche qualche post che ci sollevi il morale, invece di affossarlo.



Parlassimo di altri argomenti potrei sollevarlo il morale. 
Per il Milan è un po' complicato.  

L'ho suggerito da tempo: disertare lo stadio, disdire il canale tematico, e comunicare agli sponsor via e-mail e sui social che non comprerete/usufruirete dei loro prodotti e servizi (e possibilmente farlo davvero, almeno con una parte degli sponsor). 

Quando gli tocchi i soldi, si può esser certi che iniziano ad ascoltare un po' di più le richieste dei tifosi.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

La situazione sta diventando ridicola. 

_"Tuttavia, a ragion veduta sarebbe stato più saggio affidarsi direttamente a Football Manager..."... 

"Tutto questo fa ancora più luce sulle qualità di Gazidis"...
_

... non riesco neanche a commentare e ad intavolare qualsivoglia discussione sulla base di assunti di assoluta onniscienza consolidatisi con l'utilizzo di un motore di ricerca.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Parlassimo di altri argomenti potrei sollevarlo il morale.
> Per il Milan è un po' complicato.
> 
> L'ho suggerito da tempo: disertare lo stadio, disdire il canale tematico, e comunicare agli sponsor via e-mail e sui social che non comprerete/usufruirete dei loro prodotti e servizi (e possibilmente farlo davvero, almeno con una parte degli sponsor).
> ...



Così poi spendono 300 mln a mercato perchè non compriamo più magliette...


----------



## showtaarabt (15 Maggio 2019)

Magari è ora che comincino a guardare le statistiche visto che prendiamo sempre gente che non segna mai...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

La storia mi sembra romanzi molto, partendo da alcuni dati reali.

L’utilizzo si sw avanzati di scouting é ormai una realtá consolidata in moltissimo sport e il loro utilizzo raggiunge vette parossistiche come nel caso degli Oackland A’s di Moneyball (quelli che di fatto hanno inventato il meccanismo) fino agli attuali Houston Rockets di Morey.

É più che plausibile che una societá moderna si appoggi ad una societá di scouting avanzato per la scelta dei giocatori ed é altrettanto plausibile che su migliaia di giocatori monitorati e scartati ci siano moltissimi campioni (d’altronde se una societâ comprasse tutti i giocatori visionati e promossi daglinscout lensquadre avrebbero rose di 10.000 giocatori.

Da qui ad affermare che questo sia l’unico criterio per la scelta dei giocatori mi sembra molto romanzo.

Mi sembra invece una cosa molto positiva che il nostro AD sia abbastanza aperto da suggerire l’uso ANCHE questi strumenti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



la fonte di quanto scritto quale sarebbe?


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la fonte di quanto scritto quale sarebbe?



La strumentalizzazione di una situazione vera, il peggior giornalismo esistente. 
Si prende una storia vera, quella del programma, e si inserisce dentro un pettegolezzo senza che nessuno se ne renda conto (il presunto diverbio con Wenger sull'importanza da dare agli scout rispetto al programma). Si assume che il pettegolezzo sia vero, perché il contorno di verità rafforza questa teoria. Quindi si giunge alla conclusione assurda, ma non assurda per il lettore poco accorto, che tutto quello che è narrato sia vero, e che quindi il soggetto destinatario dell'attenzione sia un perfetto *********. Nel mentre, è il lettore il fessacchiotto di turno che viene abbindolato con sapienza e finisce per credere a tutte le più strampalate teorie. L'utilizzo di analogie con un giochino da 40 euro non fa che confermare l'assoluta inconsistenza delle affermazioni riportate, laddove si paragona un simulatore goliardico ad un programma lavorativo da 2,5 milioni di euro.
Qualche che sia la fonte, non è una fonte giornalistica rispettabile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La strumentalizzazione di una situazione vera, il peggior giornalismo esistente.
> Si prende una storia vera, quella del programma, e si inserisce dentro un pettegolezzo senza che nessuno se ne renda conto (il presunto diverbio con Wenger sull'importanza da dare agli scout rispetto al programma). Si assume che il pettegolezzo sia vero, perché il contorno di verità rafforza questa teoria. Quindi si giunge alla conclusione assurda, ma non assurda per il lettore poco accorto, che tutto quello che è narrato sia vero, e che quindi il soggetto destinatario dell'attenzione sia un perfetto *********. Nel mentre, è il lettore il fessacchiotto di turno che viene abbindolato con sapienza e finisce per credere a tutte le più strampalate teorie. L'utilizzo di analogie con un giochino da 40 euro non fa che confermare l'assoluta inconsistenza delle affermazioni riportate, laddove si paragona un simulatore goliardico ad un programma lavorativo da 2,5 milioni di euro.
> Qualche che sia la fonte, non è una fonte giornalistica rispettabile.



che non fosse una fonte giornalistica rispettabile si capisce gia dall'articolo che sembra un romanzo di un film di fantascienza di serie B, manca giusto skynet e terminator e siamo al completo  Era giusto una mia curiosità, tanto ho già capito che dopo gattuso il nuovo capro espiatorio è sto gazidis, per rimanere in tema è diventato il nuovo darth vader


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2019)

Chissà se StatDNA consiglierebbe l'acquisto di un Suso o di un Calha... così giusto per sapere.
Ma forse apparirebbe solo questo 











seguita da una bella schermata blu della morte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La strumentalizzazione di una situazione vera, il peggior giornalismo esistente.
> Si prende una storia vera, quella del programma, e si inserisce dentro un pettegolezzo senza che nessuno se ne renda conto (il presunto diverbio con Wenger sull'importanza da dare agli scout rispetto al programma). Si assume che il pettegolezzo sia vero, perché il contorno di verità rafforza questa teoria. Quindi si giunge alla conclusione assurda, ma non assurda per il lettore poco accorto, che tutto quello che è narrato sia vero, e che quindi il soggetto destinatario dell'attenzione sia un perfetto *********. Nel mentre, è il lettore il fessacchiotto di turno che viene abbindolato con sapienza e finisce per credere a tutte le più strampalate teorie. L'utilizzo di analogie con un giochino da 40 euro non fa che confermare l'assoluta inconsistenza delle affermazioni riportate, laddove si paragona un simulatore goliardico ad un programma lavorativo da 2,5 milioni di euro.
> Qualche che sia la fonte, non è una fonte giornalistica rispettabile.



sul fatto che la storiella sia vera o meno possiamo solo fare ipotesi e fantasticare. detta così sembra inverosimile, ma lo è ancora di più che gattuso sia ancora sulla nostra panchina, percui non mi stupirei di niente d'ora in avanti.

quel che sappiamo è come ha condotto la stagione fino ad ora, questa non è un'ipotesi ma una certezza... e di certo finora ha fatto schifo....


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> La strumentalizzazione di una situazione vera, il peggior giornalismo esistente.
> Si prende una storia vera, quella del programma, e si inserisce dentro un pettegolezzo senza che nessuno se ne renda conto (il presunto diverbio con Wenger sull'importanza da dare agli scout rispetto al programma). Si assume che il pettegolezzo sia vero, perché il contorno di verità rafforza questa teoria. Quindi si giunge alla conclusione assurda, ma non assurda per il lettore poco accorto, che tutto quello che è narrato sia vero, e che quindi il soggetto destinatario dell'attenzione sia un perfetto *********. Nel mentre, è il lettore il fessacchiotto di turno che viene abbindolato con sapienza e finisce per credere a tutte le più strampalate teorie. L'utilizzo di analogie con un giochino da 40 euro non fa che confermare l'assoluta inconsistenza delle affermazioni riportate, laddove si paragona un simulatore goliardico ad un programma lavorativo da 2,5 milioni di euro.
> Qualche che sia la fonte, non è una fonte giornalistica rispettabile.




Strumentalizzazione de che?

È tutto riportato da siti e blog dell’Arsenal, The Guardian, New York Times ecc. ecc.

Googla Gazidis e StatDNA e puoi trovare tutto quello che cerchi. Vai su Reddit e cerca Arsenal e StatDNA e ti uscirà di tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



Va beh Aron ma "che vor dì ? " 

Allora potremmo citare l'Inter che scelse tra i due Baresi il fratello più sfigato, oppure la Juve che scartò Maradona. 

La verità è che l'errore umano ci sarà sempre e un software scritto da esseri umani ( non so perchè la gente non capisca questo semplice concetto ) è sempre soggetto a errori. L'algoritmo chi lo scrive ? si scrive da solo ? no, lo scrive un programmatore umano e quindi implicitamente l'errore è contemplato. 

Detto questo non ci vedo nulla di grave in questa cosa, si è affidato ad una struttura nuova che può aver fallito. Magari ne ha indovinati 1000 che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## Manue (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



Sarebbe utile al contrario, 
per decidere i giocatori da vendere... con noi avrebbe vita facile.


----------



## Black (15 Maggio 2019)

si ok, ora sembra che Gazidis è il male. E' qua da Dicembre, abbiate un pò di pazienza. Poi magari si rivelerà un emerito idiota, ma intanto è stato voluto da Elliott che ha solo interesse di veder crescere il Milan.
Non paragonatelo a Galliani che faceva i suoi porci comodi


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh Aron ma "che vor dì ? "
> 
> Allora potremmo citare l'Inter che scelse tra i due Baresi il fratello più sfigato, oppure la Juve che scartò Maradona.
> 
> ...




Il problema non è il programma. Il problema è chi decide di affidarsi in toto a un programma. E quella persona ce la siamo portati qui al Milan (ed è una delle tante perle di Gazidis, anche se questa non la batte nessuna).

I nomi che ho elencato sono quelli usciti fuori (e ogni tanto ne spunta fuori qualcun altro. Poco fa ho scoperto che pure Van Dijk sarebbe stato bocciato dal programma), ma ce ne saranno sicuramente altri che per ora non sono trapelati.

Uno dei motivi del decadimento dell'Arsenal è dovuto anche a queste scellerate strategie di mercato.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il programma. Il problema è chi decide di affidarsi in toto a un programma. E quella persona ce la siamo portati qui al Milan (ed è una delle tante perle di Gazidis, anche se questa non la batte nessuna).
> 
> I nomi che ho elencato sono quelli usciti fuori (e ogni tanto ne spunta fuori qualcun altro. Poco fa ho scoperto che pure Van Dijk sarebbe stato bocciato dal programma), ma ce ne saranno sicuramente altri che per ora non sono trapelati.
> 
> Uno dei motivi del decadimento dell'Arsenal è dovuto anche a queste scellerate strategie di mercato.



Se uno non fosse pirla farebbe il contrario di quello che consiglia il programma.
E' così difficile da capire?


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Strumentalizzazione de che?
> 
> È tutto riportato da siti e blog dell’Arsenal, The Guardian, New York Times ecc. ecc.
> 
> Googla Gazidis e StatDNA e puoi trovare tutto quello che cerchi. Vai su Reddit e cerca Arsenal e StatDNA e ti uscirà di tutto.



Credo tu non abbia colto. 
Non si discute l'esistenza del programma, ma il convincimento di Gazidis che sia migliore il programma di un osservatore e che pertanto il programma basti da solo ad a fare mercato. Pensare che un manager di questo calibro giochi con il programmino alla mattina e decida come spendere milioni è semplicemente imbarazzante oltre che diffamatorio per tutte le persone coinvolte. 
È evidente, per qualsiasi persona assennata, che lo strumento è adoperato come si usano i vari indicatori finanziari per fare trading, ovvero per individuare le criticità di un calciatore o calciatori emergenti sulla base dei dati statistici. Tecnologia al servizio degli scout.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il programma. Il problema è chi decide di affidarsi in toto a un programma. E quella persona ce la siamo portati qui al Milan (ed è una delle tante perle di Gazidis, anche se questa non la batte nessuna).
> 
> I nomi che ho elencato sono quelli usciti fuori (e ogni tanto ne spunta fuori qualcun altro. Poco fa ho scoperto che pure Van Dijk sarebbe stato bocciato dal programma), ma ce ne saranno sicuramente altri che per ora non sono trapelati.
> 
> Uno dei motivi del decadimento dell'Arsenal è dovuto anche a queste scellerate strategie di mercato.



Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ? 
Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni. 

Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega. 

Ha fatto benissimo il suo lavoro per cui è pagato portando il club nella top 5 delle squadre con il più alto fatturato al mondo. Questo ci dovrebbe far riflettere non un programma che nessuno si caha.


----------



## Capitan T (15 Maggio 2019)

Madonna quanto siete sfigati... Qui si parla di Elliott, top manager etc.. e devo sentir screditare da uno sul forum milanworld.. ma datevi una calmata..


----------



## Capitan T (15 Maggio 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Madonna quanto siete sfigati... Qui si parla di Elliott, top manager etc.. e devo sentir screditare da uno sul forum milanworld.. ma datevi una calmata..



PS: ovvio che parte il ban ora, ma chissene frega.. leggervi fà venire il vomito a volte


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ?
> Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni.
> 
> Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega.
> ...



non l'hai ancora capito? gazidis is the new fassone e mirabelli, il tifoso medio è assetato di sangue, vuole nuove teste da tagliere


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul fatto che la storiella sia vera o meno possiamo solo fare ipotesi e fantasticare. detta così sembra inverosimile, ma lo è ancora di più che gattuso sia ancora sulla nostra panchina, percui non mi stupirei di niente d'ora in avanti.
> 
> quel che sappiamo è come ha condotto la stagione fino ad ora, questa non è un'ipotesi ma una certezza... e di certo finora ha fatto schifo....



Will sincero? Io credo che questo qui non abbia fatto nulla di nulla in questi mesi. Penso avrà avuto giusto il tempo di studiare i bilanci societari e ragionare sul discorso FPF. 
Considerato il tempo per studiare un bilancio, fare tutte le cose amministrative che gli competono, discutere di progetti con la società... non credo abbia tempo anche per fare il lavoro di altri. Almeno per questo primo anno di assestamento. Non per nulla calciomercato punto com ha un paio di giorni fa parlato di un incontro in cui Leonardo aggiornava l'AD delle nuove trattative (e non viceversa). Siccome sono tutte ricostruzioni di soggetti esterni, tendo più a credere a questa che è più verosimile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non l'hai ancora capito? gazidis is the new fassone e mirabelli, il tifoso medio è assetato di sangue, vuole nuove teste da tagliere



E' una cosa che non concepisco, sarà che sono abituato nel mio lavoro a programmare a lungo termine. 

Non so la gente che cosa si aspettasse da un AD nel giro di 6 mesi, magari doveva moltiplicare i pani e i pesci.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che non concepisco, sarà che sono abituato nel mio lavoro a programmare a lungo termine.
> 
> Non so la gente che cosa si aspettasse da un AD nel giro di 6 mesi, magari doveva moltiplicare i pani e i pesci.



questo andrebbe spiegato a quelli che ironizzavano quando dicevo che servono minimo 2-3 anni per concretizzare un progetto. La gente si aspettava che con con leo e maldini come per magia si risolvesse tutto con uno schiocco di dita, senza considerare che il calcio è cambiato molto e noi siamo piu di dieci anni che non investiamo e siamo fermi al palo a guardare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che non concepisco, sarà che sono abituato nel mio lavoro a programmare a lungo termine.
> 
> Non so la gente che cosa si aspettasse da un AD nel giro di 6 mesi, magari doveva moltiplicare i pani e i pesci.



l'AD doveva spendere e spandere, mandare il bilancio a scatafascio chiedendo a Elliot di ripianare a fondo perduto e trovando un trucchetto per aggirare il malefico FpF.

A noi non interessa nulla del bilancio, vogliamo l'attacco Messi-Kane -Ronaldo , chi non ce lo porta entro 6 mesi che sia messo al rogo.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Credo tu non abbia colto.
> Non si discute l'esistenza del programma, ma il convincimento di Gazidis che sia migliore il programma di un osservatore e che pertanto il programma basti da solo ad a fare mercato. Pensare che un manager di questo calibro giochi con il programmino alla mattina e decida come spendere milioni è semplicemente imbarazzante oltre che diffamatorio per tutte le persone coinvolte.
> È evidente, per qualsiasi persona assennata, che lo strumento è adoperato come si usano i vari indicatori finanziari per fare trading, ovvero per individuare le criticità di un calciatore o calciatori emergenti sulla base dei dati statistici. Tecnologia al servizio degli scout.



È una storia che buona parte dei tifosi dell'Arsenal conoscono bene.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non l'hai ancora capito? gazidis is the new fassone e mirabelli, il tifoso medio è assetato di sangue, vuole nuove teste da tagliere



Ma magari avessimo Fassone al posto di Gazidis.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È una storia che buona parte dei tifosi dell'Arsenal conoscono bene.



se dobbiamo basarci sui tweet dei tifosi per giudicare l'operato di un dirigente allora siamo apposto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ?
> Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni.
> 
> Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega.
> ...



Ti correggo, è arrivato a Dicembre, 5 mesi fa. Lanciare giudizi ora mi sembra avventato, aspettiamo a termine del mandato per dare un giudizio. Sinceramente io preferisco avere gente che ha esperienza internazionale ad alti livelli che la classica famiglia con parenti e amici nel consiglio d'amministrazione modello Napoli o Lazio.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È una storia che buona parte dei tifosi dell'Arsenal conoscono bene.



Ah beh, se lo confermano i tifosi chi sono io per obiettare? È storia vera.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ?
> Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni.
> 
> Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega.
> ...




Un'altra leggenda metropolitana che abbia fatto un buon lavoro all'Arsenal, diffusa tramite pr e veline varie nelle redazioni italiane...

L'Arsenal a gennaio non ha potuto fare mercato in entrata per non aver rispettato il FPF della Premier (che rispetto a quello dell'UEFA è un FPF più serio e severo).
L'Arsenal dal punto di vista finanziario è nei grossi guai, e molti tifosi dei Gunners additano Gazidis come il principale colpevole assieme al proprietario (che non ha messo una sterlina nel club, a differenza della maggioranza dei proprietari delle altre squadre di Premier). La crisi finanziaria dell'Arsenal è stato un tema di dibattito infuocato su tutti i media inglesi, e la tesi finale di molti giornalisti è che neanche per i potenti club inglesi si può fare a meno degli introiti della Champions. 

L'Arsenal per le politiche della proprietà e dell'amministratore delegato ha perso sempre più valore tecnico finendo per arrivare per due anni di fila al di fuori della zona Champions, e a gennaio si diceva che l'ennesima esclusione avrebbe portato a un ridimensionamento parziale o totale della squadra. 
Ora l'Arsenal è appesa al filo dell'Europa League. Vincendola possono partecipare alla Champions ed evitare il rischio ridimensionamento. Perdendola possono salutare uno o due big.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> È una storia che buona parte dei tifosi dell'Arsenal conoscono bene.



Si vabbè. se vai su questo blog a leggere di "Gazzosa", di lLeo, di Baka, di gattuso.... sai quante ne leggi? eppure molti che commentano non hanno la più pallida idea di quale sia la verità. La verità viene costruita per pensiero indotto.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se dobbiamo basarci sui tweet dei tifosi per giudicare l'operato di un dirigente allora siamo apposto



Quindi possiamo altrettanto dire che Milanworld non è attendibile sull'operato di Galliani? Sei d'accordo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma magari avessimo Fassone al posto di Gazidis.



Mi accodo a Lollo.

Questo è arrivato a Dicembre, è tanto se ha finito di leggere il bilancio del Milan, ha la piena fiducia del capo di uno dei fondi speculativi più importanti (e che quindi immagino sia in grado di valutare chi deve gestire i suoi averi) eppure già c'è chi lo critica, chi lo attacca....

questa ormai è una malattia cronica dei tifosi.

Mi viene naturalmente da difenderlo.

Ma come si fa a lavorare proficuamente con tali avvoltoi alle spalle?

Mi viene il dubbio che si stia diffondendo il trollaggio contro tutto e tutti per fare il male del Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Praticamente come fonti stai riportando i commenti degli utenti. 

Pensa se un tifoso di un altra squadra venisse qui a fare gli screen di cosa ne pensano ( sempre i soliti 4/5 ) di " Gazzosa" . Probabilmente visto quello che si legge penserebbero di aver di fronte in diavolo incapace in persona. 

La verità è che sono solo parole al vento, come quelle dei giornalai che non ne beccano una dal 1996.


----------



## CarpeDiem (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ?
> Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni.
> 
> Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega.
> ...



Perchè non va daccordo con l'idolo del forum Leonardo Nascimento de Araújo


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quindi possiamo altrettanto dire che Milanworld non è attendibile sull'operato di Galliani? Sei d'accordo?



Per l'operato di cravattagialla bastano i risultati ì, non c'è bisogno di uno screen di un mio commento del 2005. 

Per Gazidis non mi capacito del perchè sia finito sotto accusa per nulla ( in realtà lo sappiamo tutti perchè ci sono 200 articoli su Gazidis )


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quindi possiamo altrettanto dire che Milanworld non è attendibile sull'operato di Galliani? Sei d'accordo?



se dobbiamo ragionare con le fallacie logiche me ne tiro fuori  alla fine posso rigirarti la questione in altro modo e avere ragione: quindi secondo te elliott, il flagello delle nazioni, fondo speculativo che ha sempre registrato utili ne sa meno di noi tifosi (compresi quelli dell'arsenal) e decide di far gestire i propri investimenti ad uno scemo patentato come gazidis che si diverte a giocare con football manager ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Perchè non va daccordo con l'idolo del forum Leonardo Nascimento de Araújo



Ma se anche Leo è stato ammazzato per non aver portato Messi e CR7 al Milan a Gennaio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Gazidis che di fatto non ha ancora fatto nulla è caduto nella zona d'ombra del forum ?
> Non capisco veramente, è arrivato ad Ottobre e non ha ancora fatto nulla e a leggere alcuni commenti pare si parli di Galliani che ha fatto i porti comodi per 20anni.
> 
> Ha scelto questo programma quando era all Arsenal ? e va beh chissenefrega.
> ...



Condivido.

Anche perchè Gazidis, fa ciò che gli dice chi sta sopra di lui.

Come sempre detto, prima di dare giudizi definitivi su chiunque aspetto fine luglio.

Non sappiamo ne chi saranno i dirigenti, ne chi saranno i calciatori, ne chi sarà l' allenatore.

E' tutto un enorme punto di domanda.

Mah, speriamo bene per una volta.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ah beh, se lo confermano i tifosi chi sono io per obiettare? È storia vera.



L'ho scritto.
Ne hanno parlato New York Times, The Guardian, blog e siti dell'Arsenal come Highbury-house, e posso aggiungere pure il Telegraph, Bleacherreport, ESPN ecc. ecc.


Chi comunque vuole avere fede assoluta in Gazidis è libero di farlo.
A me interessa che l'AD (così come qualsiasi altro ruolo in squadra, in società e in proprietà) possa fare il bene del Milan per migliorarlo. L'essere pro o contro Gazidis non c'entra niente. Quando era uscito la prima volta il nome di Gazidis non lo conoscevo bene, non avevo alcuna opinione su di lui, sapevo solo che non era amato dai tifosi dell'Arsenal. Mi ci è voluto poco per ricercare e chiedere a chi di dovere chi fosse realmente Gazidis. 

Ad altri invece interessa solo un'altra cosa: avere ragione. Difendere la propria fazione. Assecondare sempre e comunque la propria linea di pensiero.
Si sono letti gli articoli e comunicati di Gazidis dirigente più pagato al mondo e colui che ha sistemato i conti all'Arsenal? Ormai è verità accertata. Non si mette in discussione che potrebbe essere diversamente.

Vale anche l'inverso. Qualcuno è rimasto legatissimo a Fassone o Galliani? Gazidis è un incompetente a prescindere, e si alimenta di tutte le notizie anti-Gazidis.

Tutte cose che al Milan (e alla vita personale) fanno più male che bene.


----------



## MarcoG (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Un'altra leggenda metropolitana che abbia fatto un buon lavoro all'Arsenal, diffusa tramite pr e veline varie nelle redazioni italiane...
> 
> L'Arsenal a gennaio non ha potuto fare mercato in entrata per non aver rispettato il FPF della Premier (che rispetto a quello dell'UEFA è un FPF più serio e severo).
> L'Arsenal dal punto di vista finanziario è nei grossi guai, e molti tifosi dei Gunners additano Gazidis come il principale colpevole assieme al proprietario (che non ha messo una sterlina nel club, a differenza della maggioranza dei proprietari delle altre squadre di Premier). La crisi finanziaria dell'Arsenal è stato un tema di dibattito infuocato su tutti i media inglesi, e la tesi finale di molti giornalisti è che neanche per i potenti club inglesi si può fare a meno degli introiti della Champions.
> ...



Una semplice ricerca in rete confermata da più fonti (calcio e finanza, il sole 24 ore, per dirne due ma per un raffronto con il milan...e così via), l'Arsenal lo scorso anno, con ancora lui al timone, è andato in attivo di 50 milioni. L'anno prima, l'utile è stato di 77 milioni di euro, sforando i 400 milioni di fatturato. Non so di cosa parliamo, come non so onestamente da che fonte prendi le tue informazioni...

Aron, non siamo noi ad avere una posizione e volerla mantenere dicendo di avere ragione. Io non prendo nessuna posizione. Sei tu che vuoi screditare un dirigente senza portare fatti ma solo gossip preso in giro. Io non giudico Gazidis perché non credo abbiamo dati a sufficienza. Tu si, perché la pensi diversamente. Chi legge si è fatta un'opinione.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto.
> Ne hanno parlato New York Times, The Guardian, blog e siti dell'Arsenal come Highbury-house, e posso aggiungere pure il Telegraph, Bleacherreport, ESPN ecc. ecc.
> 
> 
> ...



si ma per giudicare aspetta almeno che il tempo sia maturo per farlo


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



Dall'album Panini a StaDNA. 

Solo a noi capitano queste robe.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Praticamente come fonti stai riportando i commenti degli utenti.
> 
> Pensa se un tifoso di un altra squadra venisse qui a fare gli screen di cosa ne pensano ( sempre i soliti 4/5 ) di " Gazzosa" . Probabilmente visto quello che si legge penserebbero di aver di fronte in diavolo incapace in persona.
> 
> La verità è che sono solo parole al vento, come quelle dei giornalai che non ne beccano una dal 1996.



E le parole sulle quali basarsi quale sarebbero? Le tue?

Lollo, sinceramente: non fai altri che criticare di continuo le idee altrui (e ti è stato detto più volte). Ma a me sembra che non ne becchi una. Poi, vedi tu.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

*Tornate on topic e parlate dell'oggetto del topic. Al prossimo OFF topic, si chiude e si banna.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> E le parole sulle quali basarsi quale sarebbero? Le tue?
> 
> Lollo, sinceramente: non fai altri che criticare di continuo le idee altrui (e ti è stato detto più volte). Ma a me sembra che non ne becchi una. Poi, vedi tu.



No no Mario attenzione, io non critico le idee altrui . Dai ci conosciamo da anni e sono il primo sostenitore della libertà di pensiero (anche per idee che non condivido ). 

Io critico l'accanimento sul nostro Milan, poi è vero io sono un positivo cronico e tendo sempre a fidarmi dei nostri dirigenti ( tralasciamo cravattagialla che era un caso a parte e l'ho insultato alla morte ). 

Comunque confido nei grandi numeri, prima o poi una mi andrà bene  

Ps: ragazzi io scherzo quando critico e/o faccio battute. Pensavo fosse palese ma se non lo è la prossima volta lo scrivo. Quando perculo i giornalai lo faccio per gioco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Will sincero? Io credo che questo qui non abbia fatto nulla di nulla in questi mesi. Penso avrà avuto giusto il tempo di studiare i bilanci societari e ragionare sul discorso FPF.
> Considerato il tempo per studiare un bilancio, fare tutte le cose amministrative che gli competono, discutere di progetti con la società... non credo abbia tempo anche per fare il lavoro di altri. Almeno per questo primo anno di assestamento. Non per nulla calciomercato punto com ha un paio di giorni fa parlato di un incontro in cui Leonardo aggiornava l'AD delle nuove trattative (e non viceversa). Siccome sono tutte ricostruzioni di soggetti esterni, tendo più a credere a questa che è più verosimile.



non ha nemmeno imparato a schiacciare una parola in italiano se è per quello 

ma figurati se non ha messo becco sull'allenatore.. in 8 mesi questo solo il bilancio ha guardato? no... è sempre allo stadio a vedere le partite, se non fosse per lui gattuso avrebbe levato le tende da un pezzo e probabilmente avremmo con anticipo almeno 1-2 colpi per la prossima stagione, come avvenuto con paquetà a novembre.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

Bel post. 

Aimè certi software non potranno mai sostituire l'occhio e l'intuito di un osservatore, c'è poco da fare. 

Ad ogni modo Gazidis è l'AD, lui deve solo approvare o non approvare determinate operazioni, non deve dare giudizi tecnici ad un calciatore, per quello abbiamo un'area tecnica che deve prendere queste decisioni ed assumersene la responsabilità. Gazidis deve solo dire se è o non è sostenibile un'operazione, stop.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...


Affidarsi a un software per la scelta dei giocatori è quanto di più demente si possa fare. Solo un ******* potrebbe affidarsi a programmi per selezionare giovani talenti. Io mi auguro che non sia come scrivi tu, cioè che davvero non si fidasse così tanto di un software di questo genere. Giudicare un giocatore, soprattutto quando è molto giovane, richiede la capacità di cogliere le potenzialità del giocatore, che non potranno mai essere individuate da mere statistiche, soprattutto in un calciatore molto giovane. 
Ripeto, mi auguro siano veramente leggende metropolitane, altrimenti saremmo in pessime mani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ha nemmeno imparato a schiacciare una parola in italiano se è per quello
> 
> ma figurati se non ha messo becco sull'allenatore.. in 8 mesi questo solo il bilancio ha guardato? no... è sempre allo stadio a vedere le partite, se non fosse per lui gattuso avrebbe levato le tende da un pezzo e probabilmente avremmo con anticipo almeno 1-2 colpi per la prossima stagione, come avvenuto con paquetà a novembre.



Si si, abbiamo capito... é il cattivo che ci impedisce di prendere Messi e Ronaldo e prende Orsolini


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Maggio 2019)

Per chi parla delle mitologiche abilità finanziarie di Gazidis, vi ripropongo un topic di settembre:
http://www.milanworld.net/parliamo-di-gazidis-fenomeno-o-sopravvalutato-vt67678.html


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si si, abbiamo capito... é il cattivo che ci impedisce di prendere Messi e Ronaldo e prende Orsolini



bahhhh, io questi commenti non li capisco. completamente senza senso poi.. contento tu.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per chi parla delle mitologiche abilità finanziarie di Gazidis, vi ripropongo un topic di settembre:
> http://www.milanworld.net/parliamo-di-gazidis-fenomeno-o-sopravvalutato-vt67678.html



Topic che mi sembra non parlare dettagliatamente delle voci di bilancio della società, ma di una sommaria riduzione nel 2017 dei guadagni (riduzione, non rosso); ad es. paventa 50 milioni di perdita di soldi per la champions ma omette di segnalare come il bilancio registri comunque 56 milioni di attivo netto o che l'anno prima è stato un anno record con il fatturato oltre le 400 sterline (fonte calcio e finanza). Il tutto in un raffronto parziale con i dati di altre società della premier riferite allo stesso anno (2017/2018) e non a tutti gli anni di gestione Gazidis, in cui il sole 24 e calciomercato punto com hanno parlato di un raddoppio del fatturato della società nonostante non abbia vinto praticamente nulla.

Non mi metto a fare il contabile, perché non è il mio lavoro e non saprei da dove iniziare, ma ritengo che sia il lavoro di Elliott. E se qualcuno pensa che un fondo speculativo possa sbagliare così grossolanamente sull'analisi di un bilancio, ritengo che debba proporsi a loro per un lavoro. 

In tutti i casi, se vogliamo parlare di questo in maniera seria, qualche anima pia di buona volontà dovrebbe andare a recuperare i bilanci ufficiali e aprire un topic dedicato, così da guardare direttamente dietro il sipario senza l'intermediazione di questa o quella testata giornalistica.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Maggio 2019)

Sarebbe più interessante vedere gli ultimi mercati delle prime squadre di ogni campionato per capire quanto siano state brave negli acquisti. 
Quando in un mercato riesci ad azzeccare due o tre acquisti hai fatto il miracolo, indipendentemente dai software utilizzati.


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Topic che mi sembra non parlare dettagliatamente delle voci di bilancio della società, ma di una sommaria riduzione nel 2017 dei guadagni (riduzione, non rosso); ad es. paventa 50 milioni di perdita di soldi per la champions ma omette di segnalare come il bilancio registri comunque 56 milioni di attivo netto o che l'anno prima è stato un anno record con il fatturato oltre le 400 sterline (fonte calcio e finanza). Il tutto in un raffronto parziale con i dati di altre società della premier riferite allo stesso anno (2017/2018) e non a tutti gli anni di gestione Gazidis, in cui il sole 24 e calciomercato punto com hanno parlato di un raddoppio del fatturato della società nonostante non abbia vinto praticamente nulla.
> 
> Non mi metto a fare il contabile, perché non è il mio lavoro e non saprei da dove iniziare, ma ritengo che sia il lavoro di Elliott. E se qualcuno pensa che un fondo speculativo possa sbagliare così grossolanamente sull'analisi di un bilancio, ritengo che debba proporsi a loro per un lavoro.
> 
> In tutti i casi, se vogliamo parlare di questo in maniera seria, qualche anima pia di buona volontà dovrebbe andare a recuperare i bilanci ufficiali e aprire un topic dedicato, così da guardare direttamente dietro il sipario senza l'intermediazione di questa o quella testata giornalistica.


Ma anche avendo i bilanci, avremmo comunque una visione parziale. Dovremmo sapere cosa voleva la proprietà da Gazidis, analizzare il contesto ecc. Per fare un esempio, analizzando i bilanci del Milan nel trentennio berlusconiano dovremmo concludere che i managar fininvest fossero degli incapaci. Ovviamente non era così, ma era semplicemente una precisa scelta strategica volta a ridurre il peso fiscale sul consolidato della controllante. 
Spero che un giorno noi tifosi milanisti potremo tornare a interessarci solo di allenatori, giocatori e partite, senza andare a fare "indagini" tipo FBI sui componenti del CDA (per quanto mi riguarda, già mi interesso solo di questioni sportive).

PS: sarò incapace io, ma se cerco "stadna" o " gazidis e stadna" su google esce rispettivamente "forse cercavi: standa" e "forse cercavi: gazidis e stagna"...


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> PS: sarò incapace io, ma se cerco "stadna" o " gazidis e stadna" su google esce rispettivamente "forse cercavi: standa" e "forse cercavi: gazidis e stagna"...



_"Stand..."_ occhio a ipotizzare collegamenti con il Silvio nazionale, non ne usciamo più... 

Prendendoci un attimo sul serio, io sarei curioso di capire questo discorso sulla visione diametralmente opposta sull'operato di Gazidis. Da una parte i giornali che si leggono in giro che parlano di ottima gestione, raddoppio di fatturato ed entrate nette... dall'altra chi sostiene che sia stata una gestione fallimentare con lui odiato dai tifosi. Recuperare un attimo le fonti ufficiali potrebbe essere interessante. Personalmente non lo farò mai, perché come ho detto è il lavoro di Elliott e non mi metto neanche per un secondo a dubitare di quanto siano legati ai soldi... 
Poi chiaro che non avremo mai una visione d'insieme, ma per me che il club sia in attivo basta e avanza: non ricordo neanche quando siamo stati in attivo l'ultima volta...


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> PS: sarò incapace io, ma se cerco "stadna" o " gazidis e stadna" su google esce rispettivamente "forse cercavi: standa" e "forse cercavi: gazidis e stagna"...



E' Sta*T*DNA ... diocristo, almeno i fondamentali  ... Comunque la prima voce che esce è quella di MW 

[MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION]
@ altri ...

Vedo che questo topic imperversa, e quindi ho fatto delle ricerche anch'io.

Mi sembra, se non ho letto male, che dietro al topic della discussione ci sia altro, un po' diverso dal semplice uso di un tool tecnologico. Se non ho letto male, è stata acquistata _l'intera compagnia_ che produce StatDNA, non il tool.

Inquadrata così, la cosa acquisisce altri connotati.

In particolare, la dirigenza dell'Arsenal, a ragione o no, ha deciso di fare un investimento in un settore di punta dell'indagine scientifica legata al mondo sportivo. Né più né meno come abbiamo fatto noi con MilanLab. Che poi il modus operandi e soprattutto i risultati ottenuti siano positivi, questo è un altro discorso.

Ovviamente non si può ridurre l'acquisto di un giocatore ad una valutazione di parametri fisiologici, performances ottenute e storyline filologica. Essendo un giocatore materiale umano, contano ben altri parametri. Possiamo prendere un superman come Higuain e poi vederlo fallire miseramente, a causa sua o no. Non aggiungo altro.

Detto questo, non credo che questi managers si siedano comodamente alla scrivania per poi valutare acquisti in stile Football Manager. Sarebbe una follia e credo che loro lo sappiano bene. Forse si fanno aiutare da questi strumenti, questo sì. Se può aiutare ben venga, anche se credo che non dia molti punti percentuali di efficienza.


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma anche avendo i bilanci, avremmo comunque una visione parziale. Dovremmo sapere cosa voleva la proprietà da Gazidis, analizzare il contesto ecc. Per fare un esempio, analizzando i bilanci del Milan nel trentennio berlusconiano dovremmo concludere che i managar fininvest fossero degli incapaci. Ovviamente non era così, ma era semplicemente una precisa scelta strategica volta a ridurre il peso fiscale sul consolidato della controllante.
> Spero che un giorno noi tifosi milanisti potremo tornare a interessarci solo di allenatori, giocatori e partite, senza andare a fare "indagini" tipo FBI sui componenti del CDA (per quanto mi riguarda, già mi interesso solo di questioni sportive).
> 
> PS: sarò incapace io, ma se cerco "stadna" o " gazidis e stadna" su google esce rispettivamente "forse cercavi: standa" e "forse cercavi: gazidis e stagna"...



Hai dimenticato una "t". StatDNA, non Stadna


Non c'è molto bisogno di vedere i bilanci dell'Arsenal per capire come sono messi.
Emery a gennaio ha detto: "Non possiamo spendere. Possiamo solo fare prestiti". Solo questo la dice lunga sullo stato finanziario dell'Arsenal, che si è inguaiato con il Short Term Cost Control (il fair play finanziario interno alla Premier League).
Il punto principale, come hanno documentato diversi siti e blog tramite giornalisti ed esperti di finanza, è che l'Arsenal ha un fatturato alto ma anche spese ingenti. 
Spese a malapena sostenibili solamente con la Champions e che senza la massima competizione europea sono diventate insopportabili per le casse del club, per altro uno dei pochissimi della Premier che vede una partecipazione nulla da parte del proprietario negli investimenti per la squadra sotto tutti i punti di vista (mercato, settore giovanile, scouting ecc. ecc.).


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' Sta*T*DNA ... diocristo, almeno i fondamentali  ... Comunque la prima voce che esce è quella di MW
> 
> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION]
> @ altri ...
> ...




L'ho scritto che è un'azienda (il cui tool è nominato con lo stesso nome).


Il modus operandi di Gazidis con lo StatDNA è stato questo:

1) Wenger e lo scouting individuano un giocatore interessante e lo StatDNA lo boccia? Quel giocatore non si compra

2) Wenger e lo scouting individuano un giocatore interessante e lo StatDNA lo approva? Quel giocatore si può comprare

3) Wenger e lo scouting individuano un giocatore interessante e lo StatDNA lo raccomanda? Quel giocatore ha l'assoluta priorità

4) Wenger e lo scouting bocciano un giocatore e lo StatDNA lo approva o lo raccomanda? Quel giocatore rimane tra gli obiettivi e la scelta finale spetta a Gazidis (Mustafi è stato il caso più famoso).



Milanlab è una barzelletta. Lo StatDNA è però molto peggio, in quanto considerato dai tifosi come la più grande sciagura della storia recente dell'Arsenal (in fin dei conti Milanlab ha poche o nulle riflessioni sul mercato, cosa che invece non si può dire per StatDNA).

Gazidis lo riteneva fondamentale per la crescita della competitività dell'Arsenal


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Hai dimenticato una "t". StatDNA, non Stadna
> 
> 
> Non c'è molto bisogno di vedere i bilanci dell'Arsenal per capire come sono messi.
> ...



Aron continuiamo a parlare di nulla così. Tu sostieni "questo ha detto", poi parli di un alto fatturato ma alte spese. Nessuna fonte ufficiale, solo parole riportate da altri e numeri riportati con generici "alto" o "basso".

Gli esperti di finanza di cui parli, cioè i giornali finanziari, dal sole 24 ore, passando per calcio e finanza ed investing, parlando di un bilancio dell'arsenal in "utile" di oltre 120 milioni nelle ultime due gestioni (sterline, non euro). Puoi controllare tu stesso visto che non si possono linkare altri siti.
Serve precisare che l'utile è, semplificando, quello che resta sottraendo al fatturato lordo tutte le spese sociali. È il guadagno netto della società, quello che andrebbe in dividendi in altri ambiti.
Se qualcuno ha sostenuto che l'Arsenal non poteva spendere lo ha fatto perché si sono posti obiettivi di guadagno specifici, non per impossibilità.

Poi si può vedere se ci sono delle magagne nei bilanci, ma quelli serve averli...


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' Sta*T*DNA ... diocristo, almeno i fondamentali  ... Comunque la prima voce che esce è quella di MW
> 
> [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] [MENTION=1784]MarcoG[/MENTION]
> @ altri ...
> ...



Gabri, è evidente la situazione. Volendo ragionare per assurdo, se così non fosse, Gazidis sarebbe un *********... Chi ha gestito l'Arsenal più di lui, i dirigenti di Elliott ancora di più. Tutti questi soggetti sono soggetti che vivono per fare utili. Noi siamo tifosi che leggiamo articoli di giornale... una certa differenza.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto che è un'azienda (il cui tool è nominato con lo stesso nome).
> 
> 
> Il modus operandi di Gazidis con lo StatDNA è stato questo:
> ...



L'ho sottolineato perché, almeno a me ma vedo anche altri, non appare chiaro, e il topic si è incentrato sull'utilizzo del tool. Comprare l'azienda dà un aspetto un po' più completo.

Stabilito questo, scusami nuovamente, ma dai opinioni completamente sbilanciate. Sembra che questo tool venga ascoltato come l'oracolo volante del film Zardoz, in maniera cieca e meccanica. Ne sei sicuro?

StatDNA, MilanLab, etc, sono strumenti. Possono essere utili o dannosi, dipende, come tutte le tecnologie, dall'uso che se ne fa. Se diventano una barzelletta è perché c'è gente incompetente che non sa valutare in misura giusta, o abusa/misusa lo strumento. Per quanto riguarda Gazidis, per ora non ci sono notizie certe su dirette influenze da parte sua sugli acquisti, io aspetterei giugno.


----------



## uolfetto (16 Maggio 2019)

quindi wenger avrebbe preso de bruyne, griezmann e mbappè. e qui viene trattato sempre come l'ultimo dei *******. prendiamolo subito allora!


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Aron continuiamo a parlare di nulla così. Tu sostieni "questo ha detto", poi parli di un alto fatturato ma alte spese. Nessuna fonte ufficiale, solo parole riportate da altri e numeri riportati con generici "alto" o "basso".
> 
> Gli esperti di finanza di cui parli, cioè i giornali finanziari, dal sole 24 ore, passando per calcio e finanza ed investing, parlando di un bilancio dell'arsenal in "utile" di oltre 120 milioni nelle ultime due gestioni (sterline, non euro). Puoi controllare tu stesso visto che non si possono linkare altri siti.
> Serve precisare che l'utile è, semplificando, quello che resta sottraendo al fatturato lordo tutte le spese sociali. È il guadagno netto della società, quello che andrebbe in dividendi in altri ambiti.
> ...




Certo che il bilancio è in utile. Tagli i costi e le spese e il bilancio va in utile. Anche noi se cediamo Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Piatek quest'estate avremo un bilancio con un utile clamoroso. Ma la squadra in che stato sarebbe?

Per l'Arsenal il discorso è lo stesso (ed è pure più restrittivo a causa dello Short Term Cost Control della Premier).


Un esperto finanziario dell'Università di Liverpool a Bleacherreport nell'articolo _why-have-arsenal-got-no-money-and-whats-their-plan_ (googlare pure)








Dallo stesso articolo








The Guardian fa luce su quelli che sono gli stessi problemi che i tifosi del Milan hanno accusato alla proprietà: ingaggi troppo alti in relazione alla qualità dei giocatori; assenza di introiti Champions (sempre dovuti alla scarsa qualità dei giocatori); assenza di investimenti. 
Non a caso l'Arsenal sta subendo gli stessi effetti della gestione del Milan.


----------



## MarcoG (16 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Certo che il bilancio è in utile. Tagli i costi e le spese e il bilancio va in utile. Anche noi se cediamo Donnarumma, Romagnoli e Piatek quest'estate avremo un bilancio con un utile clamoroso. Ma la squadra in che stato sarebbe?
> 
> Per l'Arsenal il discorso è lo stesso...



Continuiamo a non capirci. Inutile postare opinioni altrui o di fantomatici esperti. Ti potrei portare centinaia di esperti terrapiattisti cercando in rete. Trova il bilancio, mostra le voci che sostieni essere alterate e ne discutiamo dati alla mano, con idee nostre sui numeri.

Se ci limitiamo alle opinioni, ti dico che qui metti a confronto un giornalista del Guardian, professori, altri esperti di varia natura, trovati in rete, ad un colosso della finanza, Elliott, sostenendo indirettamente che i Singer sbagliano sul soggetto a cui affidare i soldi degli investitori. Capirai che c'è un attimo di scetticismo visto che il fondo vanta miliardi di utili ogni anno e questi "esperti" sono, paragonati a loro, poveri in canna. Poi ovvio che anche Elliott possa sbagliare, ma se qualcuno sostiene che lo ha fatto, questo qualcuno deve provarlo con i fatti, e non con i sentito dire, visto che tra l'altro parliamo di numeri. 

Chiudo perché non credo di aver altro da dare alla discussione in assenza di altre informazioni.


----------



## showtaarabt (16 Maggio 2019)

Comunque leggevo molti ironizzare su Football Manager...
È vero che costa 40 euro ma è un gioco da record di incassi che investe tantissimo sui dati e si serve di uno scouting capillare in giro per il mondo pazzesco.Magari Galliani avesse usato Football Manager non dico per decidere ma per selezionare qualche giovanissimo avrebbe fatto sicuramente meglio dell'albo panini e Maiorino...


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Comunque leggevo molti ironizzare su Football Manager...
> È vero che costa 40 euro ma è un gioco da record di incassi che investe tantissimo sui dati e si serve di uno scouting capillare in giro per il mondo pazzesco.Magari Galliani avesse usato Football Manager non dico per decidere ma per selezionare qualche giovanissimo avrebbe fatto sicuramente meglio dell'albo panini e Maiorino...



Alcuni lo usano davvero.
Prova a googlare:

Why clubs are using Football Manager as a real-life scouting tool 

How real life teams are using Football Manager to target their next star player


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Maggio 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> quindi wenger avrebbe preso de bruyne, griezmann e mbappè. e qui viene trattato sempre come l'ultimo dei *******. prendiamolo subito allora!



giusta osservazione


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' Sta*T*DNA ... diocristo, almeno i fondamentali  ... Comunque la prima voce che esce è quella di MW


Ehhh vabbé, ora ti metti a guardare una T in più o in meno, pignolone... 

Chiedo scusa, mi sto rincitrullendo precocemente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Maggio 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Topic che mi sembra non parlare dettagliatamente delle voci di bilancio della società, ma di una sommaria riduzione nel 2017 dei guadagni (riduzione, non rosso); ad es. paventa 50 milioni di perdita di soldi per la champions ma omette di segnalare come il bilancio registri comunque 56 milioni di attivo netto o che l'anno prima è stato un anno record con il fatturato oltre le 400 sterline (fonte calcio e finanza). Il tutto in un raffronto parziale con i dati di altre società della premier riferite allo stesso anno (2017/2018) e non a tutti gli anni di gestione Gazidis, in cui il sole 24 e calciomercato punto com hanno parlato di un raddoppio del fatturato della società nonostante non abbia vinto praticamente nulla.
> 
> Non mi metto a fare il contabile, perché non è il mio lavoro e non saprei da dove iniziare, ma ritengo che sia il lavoro di Elliott. E se qualcuno pensa che un fondo speculativo possa sbagliare così grossolanamente sull'analisi di un bilancio, ritengo che debba proporsi a loro per un lavoro.
> 
> In tutti i casi, se vogliamo parlare di questo in maniera seria, qualche anima pia di buona volontà dovrebbe andare a recuperare i bilanci ufficiali e aprire un topic dedicato, così da guardare direttamente dietro il sipario senza l'intermediazione di questa o quella testata giornalistica.



Lo scopo dell'indagine era quello di evidenziare come la crescita dell'Arsenal sia stata in linea con quella delle concorrenti, tutto quì.
Nessuna accusa ad Elliot di non saper leggere in bilanci.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dei tanti "colpi da maestro" di Gazidis all'Arsenal, questo supera ogni cosa: la StatDNA.
> 
> Una mossa strategica (negli intenti) a cui neanche il peggior Galliani sarebbe arrivato, e che se avesse adoperato chissà fino a che punto sarebbe arrivato il livore e la contestazione nei suoi confronti da parte di una corposa frangia di tifosi.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra molto la storia di "Moneyball" in italiano "L'arte di vincere" film con Brad Pitt ispirato da una storia vera che racconta proprio del General Manager della squadra di baseball degli Oakland Athletics che, durante la stagione 2002, vinse venti partite consecutive stabilendo un record. Proprio grazie al loro General Manager Billy Beane che con un budget limitato, studio una forma di calcolo statistico per decidere quali giocatori comprare. Praticamente erano le statistiche a dire al GM che giocatori comprare.. Il Film è fatto molto bene e sono sicuro che Gazidis si è ispirato a questa storia.. 

Ah ovviamente quella squadra di Baseball non vinse nulla


----------



## showtaarabt (17 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sembra molto la storia di "Moneyball" in italiano "L'arte di vincere" film con Brad Pitt ispirato da una storia vera che racconta proprio del General Manager della squadra di baseball degli Oakland Athletics che, durante la stagione 2002, vinse venti partite consecutive stabilendo un nuovo record. Proprio grazie al loro General Manager Billy Beane che con un budget limitato, studio una forma di calcolo statistico per decidere quali atleti acquistare. Praticamente erano le statistiche a dire al GM che giocatori comprare.. Il Film è fatto molto bene e sono sicuro che Gazidis si è ispirato a questa storia..
> 
> Ah ovviamente quella squadra di Baseball non vinse nulla



Beane è deluso, ma soddisfatto di aver dimostrato il valore dei metodi suoi e di Brand. Beane rinuncia all'opportunità di diventare general manager dei Boston Red Sox, malgrado un'offerta che lo avrebbe fatto diventare il general manager più pagato nella storia del baseball, ma è comunque orgoglioso perché i Boston Red Sox due anni dopo hanno vinto le World Series grazie alle sue teorie.


----------

